# citizen science calling for more families to join



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

HI, My gal-dog and I are often looking for opportunities to do citizen science. One of the projects we take part in is The Dog Aging Project. They are putting out a call for more Old Dogs, More Young Dogs, and more dogs from particular parts of the country. Of course they will welcome any dog from anywhere. Link is for more info









Home - Dog Aging Project







dogagingproject.org


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Darn, I was hoping they'd accept non-Americans. 

Would love to enrol our Old Man (who at 14.5 was running on the first snow walk yesterday morning - how nice! you say - except I had all three dogs and having all three of them out front pulling while going down a steep hill and I'm wearing snow boots was slightly terrifying...thankfully there was only one downhill while he was running (he did intervals), the jerk didn't run going UP the steep hill, of course).


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm going to read through this later, thank you for sharing,


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

I started to sign up my senior dog Jasper, but got stalled on the food question. I need to go back. Plus I would love to change some of my answers so I guess I need to email them. When I first started the questionnaires my Jasper was less tolerant of puppy Frankie than he is now, so the answers to the behavior questions have now changed. I'll try and get back to them tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I signed Cava up two years ago. Rosebud, did you try logging into the portal and revisiting the questions? Even if you're not able to do so now, you'll get an email once a year prompting you to update your info.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Rosebud99 said:


> I started to sign up my senior dog Jasper, but got stalled on the food question. I need to go back. Plus I would love to change some of my answers so I guess I need to email them. When I first started the questionnaires my Jasper was less tolerant of puppy Frankie than he is now, so the answers to the behavior questions have now changed. I'll try and get back to them tomorrow or Monday.


they have you go through and review your answers on each year. They want to know about all the changes.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I signed Cava up two years ago. Rosebud, did you try logging into the portal and revisiting the questions? Even if you're not able to do so now, you'll get an email once a year prompting you to update your info.


No I haven't been back yet. I did get an email from them reminding me I didn't finish. I'm indecisive on the food question, as in, I am now indecisive about the kibble I'm feeding. Been feeding TOTW ancient grains and tossing in a bit of Victor's in between. I may be switching over to Victor's. I feed kibble for breakfast and Dr. Harvey's Canine Health with a protein for supper.

I go back to it over the weekend.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you for posting about this -- it's a very cool project!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Rosebud99 said:


> No I haven't been back yet. I did get an email from them reminding me I didn't finish. I'm indecisive on the food question, as in, I am now indecisive about the kibble I'm feeding. Been feeding TOTW ancient grains and tossing in a bit of Victor's in between. I may be switching over to Victor's. I feed kibble for breakfast and Dr. Harvey's Canine Health with a protein for supper.
> 
> I go back to it over the weekend.


yeah, don't let it stop you. I ran out of my gal-dog's usual chow and had to wait until I got a new shipment to add all the information they asked for.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I have signed up my snot. Just need to whip out the vet records and finish that portion.


----------

